# Beratung beim Prozessor



## TobGod (10. Oktober 2004)

Hi, ich will mir einen neuen Rechner anlegen und wollte mal fragen, ob es sich wirklich lohnt einen 3,4Ghz Extreme Edition zu nehmen oder einfach einen 3,6Ghz mit 1mb L2 Cache. Weil der Preisunterschied ist ja wirklich nicht gerade wenig. Und lohnt es sich wirklich 2GB Arbeitsspeicher zu nehmen ? Oder reicht auch 1er ? Also der PC soll auf alle Fälle 4-5 Jahre richtig was taugen. Und da die Spiele immer extrem anspruchsvoller werden...
Was denkt ihr darüber ?


----------



## Phribal (11. Oktober 2004)

Na gut der Unterschied heute und in 4-5 Jahren ist groß,

 In ca. 5 Jahren ist ein 3 GHz Prozessor lächerlich. Es werden dann welche mit ca. 8 GHz oder mehr auf dem Markt sein und ausserdem der DDR den wir jetzt kennen, ist dann entweder schon der DDR3 oder was ganz neues. 

 RAM kann man eigentlich nie genug haben, dann kommt es darauf an ob dein Board die Dual Channel Technik hat oder womöglich schon PCI Express. Also wenn du sagst, dass du denn Rechner noch sehr lange haben möchtest dann würde ich schon investieren, weil sonst kannst du dir in einem halben Jahr gleich wieder einen Neuen holen.


----------



## TobGod (11. Oktober 2004)

Jo ich wollte nur wissen, ob sich der Aufpreis von ca. 500€ vom Pentium 560 3,6Ghz zum Pentium 3,4Ghz Extreme Edition lohnt von der Leistung her ? Oder ist der Unterschied zu gering ? Arbeitsspeicher werde ich 1Gb nehmen (DDR2 533Mhz).


----------



## turboprinz (11. Oktober 2004)

HiHo,
ich persönlich würde niemals zu einem Intel greifen! Es sei denn er sitzt in einem Laptop und gehört zur Centrino Familie. Der 3,6GHz P4 verheizt gerade eben mal so 150W im Ruhezustand(Windows Desktop *ohne* Anwendung). Wenn du also spielst werden vielleicht 200W und mehr verbraten. Wie uns die Physik ja lehrt kann Energie nicht vernichtet werden also werden diese 150W / 200W in Wärme "umgewandelt". Nebenbei bemerkt 200W hatte ein durchschnittliches Netzteil noch vor etwa einem Jahr! Die Athlon sind außerdem im Preis/ Leistungsverhältnis viel besser. Wenn du nun auch noch einen 64Bit Prozessor nimmst hast du zurzeit noch nicht den riesigen Vorteil aber in zwei bis drei Jahren werden immer mehr Anwendungen 64Bit unterstützen. Jetzt zum Arbeitsspeicher. 1024MB reichen erstmal locker aus. Wenn dann aber in zwei 512MB Riegel. Grund ist einfach das du mit einem "breiten" Speicherinterface mit zwei Riegeln schneller bist, auch wenn man es nicht merken sollte in ein paar Jahren(so lange soll der PC ja schließlich halten) geht es so schneller.

hoffe ich konnte helfen

Gruß der TURBOprinz


----------



## TobGod (11. Oktober 2004)

Jo das stimmt schon, aber zum ersten:
AMD unterstützt noch kein PCIe und kein DDR2. 
Zum zweiten:
Ich kaufe mir den Dell Dimension XPS und da kann man nur Intels auswählen. Ich wollte doch eigentlich nur wissen, ob sich's lohnt die 3,4Ghz Extreme Edition zu nehmen oder ist der 3,6Ghz Prozessor auch schon fast so gut ? Weil wenn da kaum noch ein großer Unterschied ist, nehme ich doch lieber den 3,6er und spare 500€ schonmal für den nächsten


----------



## alois (11. Oktober 2004)

Spar sie dir... der Mensch nimmt ab ca. 20% Leistungssteigerung wahr, und die Extreme Edition bringt das niemals!


----------



## zinion (12. Oktober 2004)

PCIe -> momentan fürn , neuer Standard schon unterwegs.
DDR2 -> lohtn auch noch nicht.

Nimmst du Athlon64 zum Beispiel 3500+ oder auch nen langsameren auf nem schönen ASUS-Board und Sockel 939. Dann haste ne super Spiele-Performance und noch Cool'n'Quite, was ich nach eingem Testen echt empfehlen kann.


----------



## BriXen (14. Oktober 2004)

Hi all,

ist ja alles sehr interessant,
aber wann wird wohl AMD dieses PCIe supporten ?!

Ich überleg nämlich auch schon mir nen neuen Rechner zu leiten, aber es wird IMMER ein AMD sein, egal was andere sagen. Und daher muss (will) ich warten bis AMD PCIe unterstützt. Gibts da irgendwie ne grobe Zeiteinschätzung wann des soweit sei wird ?

MfG


----------

